# Finding an IT job in Athens



## welsh123 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone advise how easy it is to find IT jobs in Athens? I have tried searching the web to find job sites but have not been able to find much.

I would also be interested to know how important it would be to know Greek before making the move. This may sound like a silly question but my Greek is at a VERY basic level currently and I feel that the best way to learn is to live with the language in use around me. I have a few Greek friends but they seem as clueless as me about finding IT work.

Any help or advise would be very welcome.

Thanks


----------

